# Looking for Polenta



## lovelyrave (Feb 22, 2002)

Does anyone out there have a good recipe for Polenta?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2002)

*Basic Polenta Recipe*

Basic Polenta Recipe

Serves 6

2 quarts water
salt, 2 teaspoons
2 cups corn meal
4 oz.  butter 

Heat two pots, each containing 1 quart of water. One will be used as a reserve.

Add salt to one and bring to boil. Turn heat to medium-low.

In a steady stream, add 1 1/4 cups corn meal to the boiling water, stirring constantly.  Cook for 15 minutes. Add the remaining corn meal (in a steady stream) and one ladle boiling water from reserve pot.

Continue cooking, periodically adding boiling water.  After 30 minutes, add butter.

Polenta should be ready in about 1 hour; a crust will have formed on the bottom of the pan and the polenta will pull away cleanly from the sides of the pan.  Mound the polenta on a wooden cutting board (or in a shallow basket). Smooth by patting with wet hands.  To serve cut with string or a wooden knife.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2002)

*Polenta with Roasted Red Peppers and Green Chilies*

Polenta with Roasted Red Peppers and Green Chilies

2 cups chicken stock 
1 cup polenta 
1 Tablespoon butter 
1 Tablespoon olive oil 
2 Tablespoons diced roasted red pepper 
2 Tablespoons diced green chili pepper 
1/4 cup shredded Parmesan cheese

Melt butter, then add roasted red peppers and green chili. Saute about 1 minute or until lightly browned. Add chicken stock and bring to a boil. Slowly stir in polenta to the boiling mixture until it thickens. Add Parmesan, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, cover, and let stand about 5 minutes. Ready to serve.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2002)

*Lots of other suggestions for polenta and several more recip*

You can mix in fresh cheeses such as ricotta, gruyere, fontina, gorgonzola, Parmesan, provolone, etc.  Layer in a casserole alternating with polenta, cheese, etc., and you can end with cheese, but it really doesn't matter.  Cook approximately 20-30 minutes or so for cheese to melt at 350°.  Let sit for 10 minutes before cutting.

If you want to use the creamy polenta, before it has cooked solid, layer this in a casserole alternating but cook for 1 1/2 hours at 350°.

You can also use cream for part of your cooking liquid.

Use different herbs such as thyme or rosemary, cilantro, etc.

A kind of bruchetta using polenta:

4 Tbsp Olive oil
2  Garlic cloves
6  Ripe tomatoes, seeded, - finely chopped & drained
Salt & pepper
fresh basil, chiffonade
prepared basic polenta
Olive oil

Warm the olive oil in a medium sized skillet over low heat  and  saute the
garlic gently, just until it begins to take on color.  Add the tomatoes,
salt  and  pepper  and  cook uncovered for 10 minutes, or until the tomatoes lose their juices.  Stir in the basil.

Preheat the broiler.  Cut the cooked polenta into 2" squares  and  brush them with a light wash of oil.  Broil until they are firm  and  lightly crisp with a bit of a crust on the first side.  Turn the squares over  and  spread with the tomato mixture.  Broil for 5 to 7 minutes  and  serve immediately.


Polenta with Creamy Tomato Sauce 

½ cup minced Onion
3 Tbsp of Tomato Paste
4 Tbsp. Butter
1 Clove minced Garlic
1/4 Cup Dry wine
Salt & Pepper to taste
1/2 Cup Chicken Broth
3 Tbsp. Cream
½ Cup Grated Parmesan

Sauté onions in butter over medium heat. Add garlic. Stir in wine, tomato paste and chicken broth.  Simmer 5 minutes. 
Remove from heat and stir in cream, salt and pepper to taste. Arrange ½" thick slices of prepared in lightly oiled baking dish, spoon mixture over polenta and sprinkle with Parmesan. Bake at 350° for 15 minutes,  


Now, we expect to hear all about the "polenta experience" and what you tried and liked, and, of course, didn't like!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2002)

*Spinach Polenta  (once I start I can't stop!!)*

Polenta with Spinach

10-12 ozs. fresh spinach
(substitute 1 -10oz pk. Frozen chopped Spinach - defrosted)
4 Tbsp. Butter
1/3 Cup of cream
1/3 Cup Grated Parmesan cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

Chop fresh spinach and saute in butter until tender. (If frozen, defrost and Drain water from spinach).

Melt butter in skillet over medium heat until frothy. Add cream, spinach and cook stirring frequently, 4-5 minutes. Stir in Parmesan, salt and pepper to taste. Meanwhile pan-fry ½" thick slices of prepared polenta (2-3 slices per serving) in skillet with one Tbsp. Butter or olive oil. 
Spoon spinach over fried polenta slices in individual dishes and serve. 

Serves 4


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 20, 2004)

Here's my favorite twist and one my Italian Papa would approve of!

He made polenta with chicken broth and both mozarella and parmesean cheeses, turned it out onto a floured cloth and one of the miracles of my childhood was that it held it's shape!  (I led a somewhat sheltered life)

Now I make it the same way but spread it onto a jelly roll pan to cool.  Cut the polenta into squares then grill it either on the barbeque or on a grill pan.  Scrumptious!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 21, 2004)

No one hit me.... Im Italian YES....... and half Polish.... but I dont know what polenta is.    I heard it 1000's of times. But... I THINK its like rice. Can ya tell me?


----------



## lindatooo (May 8, 2004)

Sushi I should have seen this sooner!

It's corn meal cooked up properly!


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

It is similar to grits. Great with some fresh grated Parmesano Regiano and a little butter.


----------

